# PCB erstellen.



## RzZ_BossMode (19. Juni 2014)

Moin,
hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man ein Projekt für PCBs erstellt ?
Damit jemand dann die PCB erstellen kann ?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2014)

Wenn du jemanden kennst der die herstellen kann,  wird er dir mit Sicherheit auch sagen können, in welcher Form er die Informationen dafür braucht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juni 2014)

Verstehe ich das richtig - du willst einen Plan eines PCBs erstellen und das fertigen lassen?

Hast du eine grobe Ahnung wie komplex und wie teuer das ist? 

Natürlich kann man einfache Schaltpläne zusammensetzen und auf eine Platine die Bauteile von Hand auflöten - das sollte für ein Projekt und einfache Bauteile (etwa einen Verstärker) auch mehr als ausreichen. (Leere) Platinen, Bauteile und Kabel sowie Lötzeug gibts im Fachhandel, den Schaltplan musste natürlöich selbst entwerfen oder eben was schon verhandenes nachbauen.

Wenn du da an irgendwelche moderne Hardware gedacht hast: vergiss es. Das hier ist ein Platinenschgaltplan einer relativ simplen Hauptplatine (verglichen mit etwa einer modernen Grafikkarte - die hat davon zig Layer übereinander und jeder einzele ist weit komplizierter):
http://www.cbtricks.com/radios/president/george/graphics/george_main_sch.gif

Wenn du sowas (von dir erdachtes) hättest und das fertigen lassen wolltest würde das wohl viele Tausend Euro kosten.


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (19. Juni 2014)

Also ich wollte NUR die PCB fertigen lassen. Mit 1000€ ist nur die PCB gemeint oder MIT löten ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juni 2014)

Ein maximal zweilagiges Standard-PCB ohne Komponenten darauf mit 10x10 cm Größe kostet in der Auftragsfertigung grob 50€ (Beispiel). Bedenke dass diese sich nur für einfachste Schaltungen eignen.

Wenn du komplexere Schaltungen oder größere Platinen haben willst wirds aber schnell sehr viel teurer. Komplexe Platinen wie du sie von Mainboards, Grafikkarte usw kennst wären für dich alleine viele 1000€ teuer, die sind nur wegen extremer Massenproduktion so "günstig".


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich schließe mich Alk an,  das macht wenig Sinn. 

Wir können in der Uni eigene PCBs anfertigen,  so aus Spaß hat die Fachschaft sich dafür mal eine Maschine gekauft.   Aber wenn du sowas nicht zur Verfügung hast, macht das keinen Sinn.  Entweder wirds extrem teuer,  oder die Schaltung ist so einfach, dass du sie in groß  von Hand löten kannst.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2014)

Es gibt bei Conrad Geräte, um ein Platinenlayout zu belichten und zu ätzen. Vielleicht wäre das auch eine Möglichkeit. Ansonsten einfach eine Streifenplatine verwenden, überschüssige Verbindungen wegkrazen und selber löten.


----------



## Icephoen1x (19. Juni 2014)

Es gibt auf ebay angebote aus china die ok sind, 40€ für 10 pcbs oder so, max 4 lagig. Hab ich schon mehrfach in anspruch genommen und nie probleme gehabt. Wenn du natürlich einzelstücke bei pcbpool fertigen lässt wirds teuer. Achja, die meisten wollten bis jetzt immer eagle dateien.


----------



## dekay55 (20. Juni 2014)

Achherje .... 

Erstmal frage vorneweg, was willst du überhaupt machen ? Was für Ne Platine, was für nen Material, Platinendicke, Kupferdicke, Bestückungsdruck ? Beideitig ? Mit VIA´s ? Lötstoplack beidseitig ? Welche Technologie ? Finepitch ? mit SMD Teilen ? 
Da fehlen noch so viel informationen um nur irgendwie halbwegs nen Angebot zu erstellen oder dir nen anhaltspunkt zu geben was das ganze kosten soll. 

@Inkredibel Alk, wo hast du den diese Zahlen her ? BTW Ne Standart PCB ist ne Doppelseitige Europakarte mit 100*160mm, 1.5mm Dicke, 35µm CU Dicke, FR4 Material, Doppelseitig Lötstop ( Grün ) einseitig Bestückungsdruck ( Weiß ) in 8 mill Technologie. HAL Oberfläche.  Kostepunkt ab 15€ wenn man die im Nutzen aufbaut und im PoolService machen lässt. Ansonst um die 20-15€ + Setupkosten ca 100€ ( einmalig ! ) Das ganze im Ritznutzen wird noch billiger. 

Wenn man sich auskennt macht das schon sinn, wenn man nen absoluter leie ist, okay dann mag das unsinnig erscheinen. 

@Icephoen1x Platinen aus China ...... Ich würde die Finger tunlichst davon lassen. Erstens bekommst niemals ne UL94V Zertifizierung, zweitens Giftige Harze die in den Platten genutzt werden ( wird warscheinlich auch niemals den FR4 Standart erfüllen ) drittens giftige Lötstoplacke, natürlich nach 1-2 jahren sind die platinen ausgegast, aber ich würd mir niemals den China Scheis kaufen, hat schon seine gründe warum große Hersteller wie z.b Siemens, Daimler, Nokia usw usw bestimmte Rahmenverträge haben die besagen das deren Leiterplatinen NICHT aus China stammen dürfen ! 




Daten für die Fertigung sind Gerberdaten ! Für die Bohrungen sinds Excellon Files. Die kann man einfach per Eagle z.b erzeugen damit wirds auch nochmal billiger.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juni 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> @Inkredibel Alk, wo hast du den diese Zahlen her ?


 
Die "bezahlbaren" hab ich von dem Link den ich oben auch gepostet habe, die "mehrere Tausend Euro für Auftragsfertigung sehr komplexer (=mit etwa einer modernen Grafikkarte vergleichbarer) Platine" sind aus diversen Berichten erfahrener User wenn das Thema Kosten jedes Jahr wieder auf dem Diskussionsplan steht wenn eine neue Grafikkarte zu horrenden Preisen erscheint. Da wird dann oft mit 4-5-stelligen Beträgen für Prototypen berichtet die eben nur durch hunderttausendfache Fertigung billig werden.


----------



## dekay55 (20. Juni 2014)

Es kommt ganz drauf an, natürlich ne Platine vom Schaltplan zum Layout ist schweineteuer, bzw das Entflechten wird Teuer wenns nicht grad nen Autorouter macht, da biste bei einem "normalen" Layout 4 Lagig normale Bestückungsdichte auch schnell mal deine 10000€ los, aber das sind einmalige Fixkosten fürs entflechten. Prototypen Kosten sind in der tat weitaus höher als die "standart" kosten. 

Im grunde werden die nicht durch die Fertigung billiger, bei der Fertigung werden einmal die ganzen Filme und SMD Schablonen erstellt das sind die sog. Setupkosten. Allerdings zahlt man die nur einmal. Bsp Platine mit Setupkosten kost 150€ jede folgeplatine kostet 10€ weil die Setupkosten nicht nochmal anfallen. Aus den Plots kann man dann mal 5000 Platinen und mehr machen. 

Man kann die Platinen auch einfach im Poolservice machen, das der sog. Prototypen Service, vorteil es fallen keine Setupkosten an, nachteil man ist gebunden an den Pool und die kosten paar Euros mehr. Aber so ne Stino Europakarte wo nix besonderes bei ist, die kost im Poolservice nicht wirklich viel, man muss nur wissen wo man bestellt. 

Ich werd hier allerdings jetzt keine Werbung machen da ich indirekt davon betroffen wäre. 


Info am Rande : Ich bin gelernter CAD / CAM Techniker bereich Leiterplatinen  Ich bin nur etwas eingerostet da ich seit einigen jahren nicht mehr so aktiv bin in der Branche.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juni 2014)

Schönen Dank für die Infos, wiedern bissl was dazugelernt.


----------



## CmdCobra (24. Juni 2014)

Schon etwas älter das Thema, aber wir hier an der Uni lassen hier fertigen: Leiterplatten und Prototypen von PCB-POOL.com - PCB-POOL.COM
Hier haben wir ziemlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht und man kann vorallem gleich online sehen, was die Platine kosten soll.
Natürlich gibt es noch günstigere, aber auch hier sieht man: *"wer billig kauft, kauft zwei Mal*" 

der Commander


----------

